

FTC: Bloggers must disclose payments for reviews  - adamhowell
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2009/10/05/technology/AP-US-TEC-Bloggers-FTC.html

======
stevejohnson
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=862331>

~~~
tptacek
No, this is an AP story, that's a blog post.

~~~
jrockway
True, but does that make it worth having two spots on the front page and two
separate discussion threads?

~~~
tptacek
That's what voting's for.

